# AMD Bulldozer oder Intel Sandy Bridge-E



## Wild-Thing99 (14. August 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen Pc aufzurüsten….. Nun stellt sich aber die Frage AMD oder Intel???? Ich habe bist jetzt immer AMD Prozessoren gehabt war auch eigentlich immer recht zufrieden obwohl was die Spiele Leistung angeht ja kein Weg an Intel vorbeiführt… Nun kommt ja AMD Bulldozer in einigen Wochen auf denn Markt Sockel AM3+ dem aber nur ein kurzes Leben vergönnt zu sein scheint…. Also lieber auf die 2. Generation der Bulldozer warten oder lieber gleich auf Intel umsteigen und auf Sandy Bridge-E warten???

Mein System zur Zeit.....
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
AMD Phenom IIx4 965
GeForce GTX 580


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

dein system müsste doch noch locker reichen, warum willste da denn aufrüsten?!


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (14. August 2011)

Habe denn Phenom IIx4 965 schon eine längere Zeit drin reicht auch zur Zeit noch aus, aber wenn ich mir denn 2600K anschaue dann ist was die Spieleleistung angeht schon ein recht großer Unterschied da.... Jetzt ist die Frage ob AMD mit dem Bulldozer aufschließen kann oder vielleicht sogar an Intel vorbeizieht was aber so glaube ich wenn dann nur von kurzer dauer sein wird....... Und da ich Ende des Jahres Geburstag habe und mir selber ein schönes Geschenk machen will denke ich halt über was neues nach....


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

das ist theoretisch richtig, aber es macht für dich keinen unterschied, deine grafikkarte limitiert die cpu warscheinlich, wolltest du nicht gerade in 640x480 spielen, ich gehe mal von full hd aus, da ist es so, das die grafikkarte auch nicht mehr frames bringt wen du die cpu wechselst, du kannst da vll 10 frames mehr raushohlen, wenn du z.b. in BC2 nur 25 Frames hättest, hättest du mit der neuen cpu vll 26/27FPS, die grafikkarte limitiert in so hoher auflösung meistens, nicht nur aber meistens.



			
				HisN (computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=818979) schrieb:
			
		

> SchnelltestLimitiert]Limitiert CPU XYZ die Graka ABC? - ForumBase[/url] CPU XYZ die Graka ABC? - ForumBase[/url]
> 
> Lieblingsgame mit 1xAA (abgeschaltet) starten und auf die FPS schielen
> auf 2xAA schalten und auf die FPS schielen
> ...


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (14. August 2011)

Ich spiele in 1920x1080 und ich glaube auch das die Karte die CPU limitiert.... Ich dachte mit ner neuen CPU würden es doch mehr Frames werden...


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

naja wie schon gesagt so 10 fps mehr wirste schon raushoglen können, aber es hilft dir halt nicht viel  mehr fps heißt ned besserer skill^^


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (14. August 2011)

Na ja ich werde erst mal abwarten was die neuen Prozessoren wirklich in stande sind zu leisten und dann werde ich mal sehen was ich mache.....


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2011)

Im Moment würde das noch nichts bringen, was den Aufpreis wert wäre. Du hättest zwar mit einem zB Intel 2500k je nach Spiel teils sogar 20-40% mehr FPS, aber diese guten Werte könnten eben auch davon kommen, dass in Vergleichstests AUCH mit Auflösungen getestet wird, bei denen die CPU dann ein großen Unterschied macht, und bei FullHD wiederum ist der Unterschied dann doch viel kleiner - wie quaaak schon andeutete.

Aber der X4 965 ist auf keinen Fall so schwach, dass er der Grund für ein Ruckeln beim Spiel wäre. WENN ein Spiel bei bestimmten Einstellungen Dir nicht schnell genug läuft, dann würde ein i5 2500k sicher auch nicht so viel mehr bringen, als dass es sich lohnt, zB hast Du dann zB 45 statt 40 FPS oder so. Aber für den Umstieg würdest Du eben mind. ca. 250€ investieren müssen. Klar, Du kriegst für Deine CPU + Board auch noch was, aber ich würde noch warten. Vor allem würd ich warten, bis der Bulldozer da ist und man dann weiß, für wieviel Euro man wieviel Mehrleistung bekommen kann.

Guck mal auch hier, zufällig auch zum Thema CPU von diesem Wochenende: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...aktuelle-Gaming-CPUs-fuer-alle-Sockel-838634/


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (15. August 2011)

Ja ich habe denn Artikell über die Kauftipps gesesen... Ich werde jetzt einfach mal abwarten was der Bulli wirklich so bringt, und dann werde ich mal sehen was ich weiter mache ob ich bei AMD bleibe oder wirklich auf Intel umsteigen werde.....


----------

